
Show HN: Papercups Support for React Native/Expo - areichert
https://github.com/papercups-io/chat-widget-native
======
areichert
Hi everybody!

Last week we launched on HN
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24133719](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24133719))
and got a lot of great feedback from the community :) (here’s our main repo:
[https://github.com/papercups-io/papercups](https://github.com/papercups-
io/papercups))

One thing that stood out was the request for React Native/Expo support, so we
decided to hack together a working version of our chat component in RN so that
people could start playing around with it!

Here’s the repo: [https://github.com/papercups-io/chat-widget-
native](https://github.com/papercups-io/chat-widget-native)

And here’s a demo:
[https://snack.expo.io/@reichertjalex/papercups](https://snack.expo.io/@reichertjalex/papercups)

(I’m kind of a React Native noob, so any feedback or contributors would be
great :P)

~~~
daveed
It's really impressive that you listened to the community and turned it around
so quick. Great job, I can't wait to use it on my next project!

------
stopachka
Wowow love the fast turnaround. Remember the comments about this just last
week. Great job team!

~~~
nezaj
Agreed! Exciting to see this project progress

~~~
areichert
Thanks guys!

